# [Debian] Compiz unter KDE 3.5



## stain (9. September 2007)

Hi,

ich würde meinen PC gerne mit Compiz etwas "verschönern". Nur gibt es ja Compiz nicht für KDE, oder? Deshlab habe ich mich mal an dieses Tutorial gehangen. Ich habe alles Schritt für Schritt durchgeführt. Nur kann ich erstens Compiz überhaupt nur starten, wenn ich mich über KDM als Root angemeldet habe und beim gestarteten Compiz sind die Fensterrahmen weg und Effekte sind auch weit und breit keine zu sehen.
Ich bin ja nicht der erste, der das Problem mit den Fensterrahmen hat, aber Google hat mir da auch nicht geholfen.

Hier mal die Meldung, die kommt wenn ich Compiz versuche zu starten:

```
stephan:/home/rummeldibummel# compiz
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
Error: unable to open display (null)
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

(gtk-window-decorator:28667): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
/usr/bin/compiz.real: Couldn't open display :0
```

Ich habe das mal versucht dieses Problem zu beseitigen mit Hilfe eines Kommentars von garibaldi auf dieser Seite. Das hat auch soweit ganz gut geklappt. Nur nach dem Reboot dann nicht mehr.

Und hier ist meine xorg.conf:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2007)

Erstmal: Hast Du 3D-Beschleunigung unter Linux?
Wenn nicht solltest Du das, meiner Meinung nach, lieber lassen, denn Spass wirst Du damit dann nicht haben.

Mit Compiz/Compiz Fusion hab ich bislang nicht gespielt. Auf meinem Notebook hatte ich, fuer eine Zeit, mal Beryl installiert, hab es aber wieder entfernt da es fuer mich nur Spielerei ist und es unter KDE das Problem gibt dass Beryl und KDE die virtuellen Desktops scheinbar anders handhaben (unter Gnome gibt es das Problem nicht, die virtuellen Desktops werden in Beryl scheinbar wie in Gnome gehandlet).
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme Beryl zu starten, egal als welcher User und egal ob nun Gnome oder KDE. Der laufende Windowmanager (bei KDE ist dies ja KWM) wird dabei durch Beryl (in Deinem Fall dann wohl Compiz) ersetzt.
Dass bei Dir die Fensterdekos fehlen erinnert mich an das Problem das ich auf meinem Rechner mit Beryl hatte, dieser konnte naemlich nicht gestartet werden. Wenn ich eingestellt hatte dass in diesem Fall automatisch wieder KWM genutzt werden sollte hatte ich auch Fensterdekos, wenn nicht dann hatte ich auch keine Dekos. Entsprechend gehe ich davon aus dass der WM bei Dir garnicht startet, aber auch kein Fallback zum vorherigen WM besteht.


----------



## stain (9. September 2007)

3D-Beschleunigung habe ich.
Kann ich den WM denn noch nachträglich starten? Achja, bei dem Tutorial steht nichts von Emerald. Deshalb habe ich das nicht installiert. Ist das denn nötig?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2007)

Ich weiss nicht mehr wofuer jetzt welche Composite-Manager war, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere war einer von denen fuer Gnome und der andere fuer KDE.
Auf jeden Fall wirst Du entweder Aquamarine oder Emerald brauchen.
Wie gesagt, ich weiss jetzt nur nicht ob Emerald fuer Gnome oder KDE war, oder ob das ueberhaupt eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## stain (9. September 2007)

Ich hatte unter Suse mal Beryl am laufen und habe da Emerald benutzt.
Also Emerald benötigt aber Beryl. Deshalb kann ich das Paket bei mir nicht installieren. Ich habe aber gerade herausgefunden, dass Compiz KWD verwendet. Das soll bei den Compiz-Paketen aber dabei sein. Deshalb kommen die nicht vorhandenen Fensterrahmen wohl doch nicht von einem Fehlendem WM.
Das mit den Effekten habe ich hinbekommen. Wie genau weiß ich leider nicht, sonst würde ich das hier posten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. September 2007)

Compiz/Beryl ersetzen den Fenstermanager von Gnome/KDE. D.h. bei Gnome wird Metacity durch Compiz ersetzt und Compiz wird mit einem Theme ausgestattet, dass aussieht wie das von Metacity. Ich wüsste also nicht warum Compiz mit KDE nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## zeromancer (9. September 2007)

Such mal nach Aquamarin, das ist der Composite-Fenstermanager für KDE.


----------



## stain (10. September 2007)

Ja nur ist Aquamarine von Beryl abhängig, was ich nicht installiert habe.
Ich weiß noch, dass ich die fehlenden Fensterrahmen unter Suse 10.2 erst auch hatte, diesen Fehler jedoch beheben konnte, indem ich im Kontrollzentrum Schatten und Transparenz deaktiviert habe. Diese Option finde ich unter Debian nicht.


----------

